# Surge no longer means anything ?



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

This forum section may as well be removed.

First read my post, No surge pay in San Francisco..... 

Now, in Nor Cal, the "only" place that has consistent daily surges, is the San Francisco Bay area. On rare occasion, you might see a surge around Sac state, or a big concert, or game in Sac, or other Nor Cal venues "not" in the SF bay area, "and maybe.... but I would need confirmation on this" the customer still has to agree to the surge price to get a ride.
But if it's like it is in the SF bay area, it won't matter if the area is surging or not, you most likely won't get surge pay for it.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Come on man, I'm waiting ?

Isn't somebody going to tell me I'm wrong about this ? And if I'm not wrong, why is nobody coming on to agree that the whole thing is BS, and rant about how surge pay "used to" make it all worth it !


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF does a person gave to do to get response around this ****ing place ??? If what I'm saying is true, then there is not another post on this ****ing page that means jack shit anything !

But if I'm wrong, why can't I have somebody tell me why I'm full of shit ?

Come on man, I've been with Uber for only a couple weeks, and I'm just about ready to hate on it, along with many of the rest of you.... but I thought it was just the top greedy dogs at Uber that were the unhelpful, uncaring *********. I didn't realize it extended to all of the posters here too ?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This would probably gotten a quicker response in the San Fran subforum. This last weekend, actually, I saw and profited from my first real surge. Others are noting surge coming back to other cities. This may be relative to market shifts with the semester beginning.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Righton, tysm agtg. I didn't realize their was a San Fran sub section. Will try again over there ☺

So, apparently this "not getting paid surge rates, even though one is clearly in a surge area" is only a San Fran bay area thing ???


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Righton, tysm agtg. I didn't realize their was a San Fran sub section. Will try again over there ☺
> 
> So, apparently this "not getting paid surge rates, even though one is clearly in a surge area" is only a San Fran bay area thing ???


That is a universal thing. Although it may be less severe depending on which of the 200 U.S. markets and you are in and what surge algorithms are at work.

For the large majority of U.S. X drivers at the average .80/.20 rate schedule, Uber is a $8.00/hr proposition without significant incentives of some sort. Few areas have generous incentives. For those that do, the criteria for determining where and who receives them is the subject of conjecture.

Since you're already driving, (perhaps) give it some more time and get more experience and see what happens. It seems you probably have discovered that for most, Uber bites collies...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> WTF does a person gave to do to get response around this &%[email protected]!*ing place ??? If what I'm saying is true, then there is not another post on this &%[email protected]!*ing page that means jack shit anything !
> 
> But if I'm wrong, why can't I have somebody tell me why I'm full of shit ?
> 
> Come on man, I've been with Uber for only a couple weeks, and I'm just about ready to hate on it, along with many of the rest of you.... but I thought it was just the top greedy dogs at Uber that were the unhelpful, uncaring *********. I didn't realize it extended to all of the posters here too ?


Man... someone needs attention. I bet you were an only child huh?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Insider's were saying Uber dialed in the Surge from the mothership because of Litigation over Price fixing. Google it.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Yea surge is dead everywhere because the ants sit around online on every corner waiting for that uberStool ping.


----------



## Cord P (Sep 25, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Come on man, I'm waiting ?
> 
> Isn't somebody going to tell me I'm wrong about this ? And if I'm not wrong, why is nobody coming on to agree that the whole thing is BS, and rant about how surge pay "used to" make it all worth it !


Atlanta is THE SAME!! I'VE SAT IN RED AAREAS AND NOT GOT ONE DAMN HIT


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I believe in the power of the surge.....


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Cord P said:


> Atlanta is THE SAME!! I'VE SAT IN RED AAREAS AND NOT GOT ONE DAMN HIT


Surge has never been a guarantee of a ping.

I don't always get a ping, but I'm always far more likely to get one quicker in a surge area than outside a surge area.


----------



## Cord P (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I get hits but I've driven into surges with my app off and clicked on, and watched it dry up magically! Lol


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It's not magic. It's just a matter of supply quickly meeting demand.

And that's why experienced drivers don't chase surges.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Surges are a way of getting drivers into a certain area.

I dropped someone off in Plymouth meeting pa Saturday night noticed I was in a surge area of 1.8. Went up to 2.5 but didn't get a ping until the surge started going down then when I got the ping it was a damn uber pool 15 minutes away out of the surge area which I was happy to ignore.


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

I believe in the power of surge as well. However, you have to remember that riders do not have to accept the surge, and can wait until the surge drops to a more reasonable level for them before they finalize their ride request. 

Surge is definitely not a guarantee of a ping. Since the surge is generated by a high rider demand, and the surge map is a response to that demand, there is definitely a short time delay between the actual demand and the surge map updates. So, when you log on and see a high surge as soon as you go online, many riders have already decided by then to wait until the surge decreases or disappears.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mistimed trip


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I got a lot of surge fare last night but all of the long ones were 1.2 but the minimum fares were like 2.6,2.9 2.9


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

unPat said:


> I got a lot of surge fare last night but all of the long ones were 1.2 but the minimum fares were like 2.6,2.9 2.9


That's makes sense, intuitively. If someone wants to go a long distance, they are more likely to wait it out for a little while if there is a large increase in price which they know is temporary. Someone only going a short trip is less disincentivized to delay their trip for a short time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> Mistimed trip


Full story on why it says Mistimed trip 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/


----------

